# Speedyshare premium account



## Tigro (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello,
does any of you have a Speedyshare premium account? I need to download three tiny files which are available for premium users only, so if you have such account, please contact me by PM. If those files are what I think they are, they would help me VERY much. So please answer as fast as possible. I hope you'd be able to help me


----------



## Starcruiser (Feb 6, 2011)

This is so illegal its not even funny. If an account is found to be posted, they delete it right away anyway. DO NOT POST YOUR ACCOUNT DETAILS... EVER


----------



## Infinite Zero (Feb 6, 2011)

LIKE THE OP EVEN CARES. IT'S OVER A YEAR.


----------



## Raiser (Feb 6, 2011)

Epic revival!

How Starcruiser even came across an almost 2-year old post is what I want to know.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 6, 2011)

LOL He's mad... at an almost two-year post.


----------



## cookiez (Feb 6, 2011)

LOL U MAD?


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------

